# Solved: no wireless networks detected



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Getting a message "No wireless networks detected" when I try to view wireless connections. But I know (from another laptop available) that there are several wireless networks available. The one I want to connect to has a very strong signal. Verified TCP/IP settings (automatically obtain IP address/DNS). Other laptop sees connections and connects just fine.

Tried uninstalling wireless card and rebooting but getting same results. Tried updating driver, same results. Ran winsockxpfix. Ran ispfix (no errors found). 

If I hardwire into the router, I get a great connection. Wireless...no connections found.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Check to make sure you don't have the WZC utility running along with the wireless card's own utility. If you have both running you will need to disable one of them.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

gurutech said:


> Check to make sure you don't have the WZC utility running along with the wireless card's own utility. If you have both running you will need to disable one of them.


WZC is running but no other utilities appear to be running for this built-in wireless (Broadcom). Stopped & restarted WZC service but still no joy.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it an integrated wireless adapter? If so, is it switched on or off?


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

TerryNet said:


> Is it an integrated wireless adapter? If so, is it switched on or off?


It is an integrated adapter and it appears to be on. There are the normal icons present in the systray for wired and wireless connections. The wireless icon has a red "X" on it. There is a balloon message that says "Wireless Network Connection is not connected. Wireless network unavailable." If I right click on this icon and choose "View Available Wireless Networks" I get the Wireless Network Connection window containing text that says there are no wireless networks available. However, if I fire up my other laptop, I can see 3 or 4 available networks and can login to unsecured ones.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

TerryNet said:


> Is it an integrated wireless adapter? If so, is it switched on or off?


Turns out this was the problem. I assumed that the integrated wireless adapter was turned on but it was not. There was a keyboard switch that needed to be switched on. THANKS for your help!

These boards are invaluable!

:up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you found it. Usually there is a (blue) LED that indicates the wireless state.

You can mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Thanks again, I appreciate the help. Sometimes it's something simple....


----------

